# Swordtail breeding help



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm the proud new owner of 6 new swordtails. I got a boy and a girl red wag swordtail, marigold swordtail, and red swordtail. And I was wondering how to breed them. I have another tank standing by and I just got back from Petco getting a bunch of plastic plants. So help please!


P.S.: My first thread. Yay


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They are very easy. If you have both male and female in a tank together, they'll breed. Just pull your females when they are heavily gravid and have boxy stomach and let drop alone. Be warned they will eat fry.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the input. But should i leave them in my 40 gal or put them in a smaller tank?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

TU55LER said:


> Thanks for the input. But should i leave them in my 40 gal or put them in a smaller tank?


Just move any female who is pregnant. NO need to move them now.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Just move any female who is pregnant. NO need to move them now.


no none of them are pregnant. Im trying to make them pregnant.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

TU55LER said:


> no none of them are pregnant. Im trying to make them pregnant.


I know. I mean move the female who is pregnant (in the futer) lol. Sorry!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

They are easy to breed. You could put the female that is pregnant in the future into a breeder box. But for now just leave them be and they will be pregnant soon!


----------



## Adam (Jun 22, 2012)

Just dim the lights and put on some Barry White and you'll be good to go.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Adam said:


> Just dim the lights and put on some Barry White and you'll be good to go.


You know I already tried that.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Just started a new thread called: Pregnant swordtail? under livebearers because I think I found a pregnant one.


----------

